# New 1/24th Garage



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I decided to dig out my models and get going again with something a little easier on the eyes than the 1/64th diecast... I even found some of my 1/24 Masito Harleys... Plus this new larger garage dio can be used with my 1/24th diecast as well as my models... I plan on building an upper level for storage out of bulsawood with some stairs to get up there... Here is what I have so far !!!*


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I just finished this little parts table from some scrap styrene plastic... It came out pretty cool for what I wanted it for !!!*










*Here's a few shots with my latest model Olds Cutlass !!!*


----------



## ilan benita (May 7, 2008)

Steve very nice. I loved everything you do!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Excellent work.


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I started building the loft for x-tra storage, but it looks like the stairs might take up too much wall space... Gotta figure something out !!!*





































*Also got the little parts table painted and finished !!!*










*Just an x-tra shot !!!*


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks like another reality show in the making! Great pix. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## ilan benita (May 7, 2008)

Very nice love all your dioramas. I also prepared. Some:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Still pluggin' away at it !!!*


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Looking good. 

Sean


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Curious to know where you bought the figures?


----------

